
The Future of Nonconformity - jeremylevy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/23/opinion/substack-newsletters-writers.html
======
schwartzworld
> Today, there’s the exclusion of conservatives from academic life

source needed.

~~~
082349872349872
counterexamples in the US context:

[https://www.biola.edu](https://www.biola.edu)

[https://www.byu.edu](https://www.byu.edu)

[https://www.liberty.edu](https://www.liberty.edu)

